# Vancouver, Canada Diving - Anyone done it?



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like we will be going to Vancouver in mid-June. Sounds like there are some good cold water diving opportunities. If anyone has dove that area, do you have recommendations for dive shops & dive sites?


----------



## FCUK (May 21, 2014)

Hello!! I'm Canadian, I've dive both coast and ice dive on north. It deepens what you want to do!!! I did my Clearance Diving course up there it was 5mm all the way trough... we were doing endurance swim for 3 hrs on O2 don't get cold HAHAHA don miss dose days!!! I've done great dive up there to! If you interested I can try to you hook up or get the best info from friend up there.
Sorry for my English first lauguage is French!!!!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------

